# Mountain biking for weight loss question.



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

I got back into mountain biking in October 2016 after not having ridden in about 10 years. Since then, I've put a ton of miles on my bike mostly on the trails. I'm fortunate being in Colorado Springs as there is a ton of riding right here in the city. I'm 6'1" and currently sitting at 225 or so. Down from about 250 when I started. 

I'm in the process of transitioning away from all the bodybuilding and powerlifting training I used to do although I still lift 2x per week. I'm basically obsessed with biking again and want to get much fitter on the bike. I feel I'd be much better off getting back down to around 190-200 lbs like I was when I was really fit in the past.

I've finally got my diet dialed in as I'm consistently losing 1-2 lbs a week now. My question is this...If I want to increase my fitness while simultaneously burning a lot of calories to maximize fat loss should I be doing shorter, more intense trail riding or should I focus more on 2-3 hour gravel rides where I'm pushing a pretty consistent effort? 

If it makes any difference, I ride a 2014 Spec Crave Expert (Alu XC 29 HT) with a dropper post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

It’s better than doing nothing right. I’m 6’2” 205 so about the same size as you. I was 220 about 3 months ago before I cut out sugar, pasta, potatoes, and bread. Would like to get down to 195 to be a better rider. Don’t have a great answer for you other than look into Zone 2 Training which basically means the long slow burn is better than the high intensity workout....for fat burning. Keep rockin’


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Mix up the riding - shorter more intense rides and longer less intense rides will make you a faster fitter cyclist. With the weights, drop some of the pure mass now and then and do more lower weight higher rep weights.
All of this together will help with the weight loss AND improve cycling stamina.


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> Mix up the riding -


This^^ From everything I've read the general concesus seems to be that HIIT exercises are better for burning fat while longer periods of steady state cardio are more responisble for building stamina. I'm no doctor but from my experience that seems to be pretty accurate. Mountain bikikng is a natural HIIT style activity while a persons riding syle/preference and fitness leve can make it more or less so.

My bike rides typically last about an hour or less (4-6 days/week) but they're definitely more HIIT focused and I feel pretty powerful and with it for that time but anything longer than an hour and a half and my effort is laughable. Stamina is something I don't have a lot of and that's probably due to the fact that I rarely do any long periods of steady state cardio activities.

FWIW, I mountain bike during the summer (again, very HIIT focused) and do moderate weight lifting with 10 minute cardio warm up/cool down sessions in the gym during the winter 3-5 days/week (Minnesota here, I despise the cold). I'm 6'1" and weigh 180, three years ago I weghed 275. And although I feel fairly fast and fit, I can't do it for a very long time becuase I never really bothered to mix up my riding.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Just keep moving, and whatever is fun enough to make that happen, just do it. The rest is splitting hairs.

Eat less frequently.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a friend who's an athlete and he told me that you don't start burning fat until you've been working for about an hour! That certainly marries up with my experience. 

Not the full story though. Muscle burns calories even at rest so building it is good.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you really want to burn calories, there's only one way and that's long low-medium intensity rides over 3 hours long, better if you can make it 5 hours, that'll burn you about 3k calories, combined with regular daily use that would give you an need of about 5500 calories, which is not easy to get back in without eating junk, thereby leaving you with caloric deficit, thereby loosing weight. Make sure you're putting back in some protein right after and take along healthy snacks on the rides to keep you going, not gels and junk.

Also remember to cut back on the weight of the weights, i.e. decrease weight and increase reps.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm 205 down from 265 3years ago from low carb dieting and exercise. I'm also 55yr old so loosing is abit harder. 

Myadvice on dieting is...lots of vegies, fresh if you can, frozen if you can't.Be strict but use your calendar for breaks. Go ahead and have a treat forspecial occasions and holidays but realize it'll take a week to get back ontrack. A break every week won't help unless it's very small. Small amounts ofquality carbs are OK if you're moving and more may be needed if you'recompeting or going several hours at a time. Protein right after a workout. Iprefer real food over powders but whatever is convenient. Ricotta cheese=wheyfor right after a workout, cottage cheese=casein for mornings and evenings.Store brands of Greek yogurt are good and cheaper. Fish as often as you can afford,chicken for a budget. Find what you like, everyone is different and vary it up,read up, there are lots of variations of the same concept. It doesn't have tobe expensive, fancy or complicated.

Forworkouts, again it depends on one's goals. For fun, fitness and fellowship withsome amateur competition. Do what your schedule permits or participate in theweekly club events. If you have time for a three-hour ride, do it and safelypace yourself for that. If you have an hour kick a little more buttaccordingly. Keep weight training. Indoor cardio is boring but suck it up nowand then, that's a good opportunity for HIIT. Classes help too and keep variety.

If youhave a lot of time and want to be an awesome athlete. Read up on what thosepeople are doing. Chances are they're doing cardio a few hours a day, resting afew hours then weights for a few hours. Eating a high-quality diet with wholegrain carbs because they don't need to lose weight.

Berealistic, be safe, have fun and adventure, meet people, keep learning. Few ofus are pros and never will be. Injuries aren't worth it. Make it a lifestyle.

It's 17degrees, I'm going to the gym. LOL


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Yesterday was really nice so I got out and did a 30 mile gravel ride which took about 2 1/2 hours. As anecdotal as it may be, I feel thinner after the longer Zone 2 type of rides. Trail rides are a lot more fun though. I'm going to mix things up and keep it interesting and see what happens over the next few months. I'm hoping to be down close to my goal weight by late spring.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

I know for me, the long rides are where I seem to burn the most fat. Not sure what part of town you're in, but a long ride idea for you would be to head up the SF trail to USAFA, ride the Falcon loop (13 miles), then ride back. Unless you live on the north end, that could give you a nice 3-4 hour ride that is pretty tiring and interesting without just grinding out miles on the SF trail.

AM.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

Attacking Mid said:


> I know for me, the long rides are where I seem to burn the most fat. Not sure what part of town you're in, but a long ride idea for you would be to head up the SF trail to USAFA, ride the Falcon loop (13 miles), then ride back. Unless you live on the north end, that could give you a nice 3-4 hour ride that is pretty tiring and interesting without just grinding out miles on the SF trail.
> 
> AM.


I live on the southside but my office is at Rockrimmon and I25. Yesterday I parked at the office and rode the SF trail up to Monument and then came back. It's just about the right amount of difficulty for my current fitness level. I've considered working the Falcon Trail into my loop but that trail usually smokes me just riding it by itself. I usually hammer it pretty hard when I ride it though. Next weekend, I may try that out if the weather is decent.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want something a little less ambitious, you could park at the Northgate trailhead, ride up to Monument, cut over on Mt. Herman and do a loop or two in the Monument Preserve before heading back. You can cut through Dirty Woman Park to get to Mt. Herman Road without going all the way into Monument.

I don't always have time to get out on the trails during the week, so I incorporate a lot of, what I call "suburban mtb" rides. I have an old 29 HT with 2.0 tires that I can ride on a combination of roads, SF trail, county park trails, and other hidden trails in the neighborhoods near me. 

Without doing that, I'd be mostly relegated to weekend warrior status and that just isn't sufficient to keep in shape.

AM.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

Attacking Mid said:


> If you want something a little less ambitious, you could park at the Northgate trailhead, ride up to Monument, cut over on Mt. Herman and do a loop or two in the Monument Preserve before heading back. You can cut through Dirty Woman Park to get to Mt. Herman Road without going all the way into Monument.
> 
> I don't always have time to get out on the trails during the week, so I incorporate a lot of, what I call "suburban mtb" rides. I have an old 29 HT with 2.0 tires that I can ride on a combination of roads, SF trail, county park trails, and other hidden trails in the neighborhoods near me.
> 
> ...


I know where Mt Herman is but I'm not familiar with anything in that area. Haven't made it up there yet but I'll look into it. I'm always up for new places to check out.


----------

